# Somerset Britstop for New Year's eve



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

Happy Christmas eve, everybody. 

We're unexpectedly able to travel from London to Plymouth on New Year's Eve and we'd very much like to break the journey at a Britstop half way. We don't know yet whether we will be on the A303 or M4/5. 

We're Britstop members so a number reference would be fine, letting us know if it's in the current book or on Steve's november pdf.

We've not tried any of the new ones - our favourite one is in the Newbury area which is great for the return trip but not far enough from London.

The Bristol area would be fine - as would anywhere past Stonehenge. And from the pdf, there are Britstops near Axminster which look attractive from owner reviews.

And of course, we might have left it too late to book a table. But let's be hopeful as the New Year approaches.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

There is one in Glastonbury town which I wouldn't recommend but haven't tried any others in Somerset yet


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

try cargate


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Cargate on 303 just past Tintinhull very often overnight there. Park behind cafe as its flat and quiet.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Kaytutt said:


> There is one in Glastonbury town which I wouldn't recommend but haven't tried any others in Somerset yet


Yes that one was a bit odd!! Even the landlady didn't recommend we ate there 

There also seemed to be some strange goings on at the bottom of the car park late at night 8O

We just locked up and kept quiet - nothing much else to do really as the beer and the cider had been quite good!!


----------

